# Anise



## pla725 (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't seen anise listed as safe or unsafe to feed rabbits. Anyone know if it is safe?


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Randy...

Found this article, in which aniseed and other things were tested to see what effects they had on buns...didn't read it all the way through (I'm REALLY tired), but thought it might help. 

http://www.dcam.upv.es/8wrc/docs/Feeding and Nutrition/Short Papers/805-810_eibcs3p_mod.pdf

Also, looked on EVERY list I could find, and haven't found it on either the safe or toxic plants lists...odd...

I'll see what else I can find.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's something else I found...read it, don't understand it (again, REALLY tired), but may be you do?

http://www.springerlink.com/content/t372603614075738/


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 3, 2007)

And then there's this bun food:

http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.aspx?CatId=1224&ParentId=226&ProdId=155

(Not that I trust ALL bun foods, and I don't know ANYTHING about Supreme Selective...)

Edited to add this FAQ thingymabobber about their "Recovery" food:

http://www.supremepetfoods.com/science_recovery.php

Edited to also add this food: http://www.mypetfoods.co.uk/rabbits.html


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 3, 2007)

My last addition...for now...

This site sells aniseed (same thing as anise) oil for picky/fussy eaters (buns):

http://www.naturalfeeds.co.uk/rabbit.html


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 3, 2007)

Now, THIS is my last addition:

http://www.animalpharmnews.com/magnoliaPublic/ap/news/news_index_mar07/news_7.html

A treatment for EC (have NO idea if it actually works), but says it's flavoured with aniseed.

And here's a Wikipedia page on Anise:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anise

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## pla725 (Nov 3, 2007)

I think I found the answer to my question in the grocery store today. It was listed as Anise/Fennel. Thanks for information.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 3, 2007)

Good deal! 

No problem at all.


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 4, 2007)

As far as I know, anise is perfectly safe. It is related to fennel, parsley and carrots. If I remember correctly, anise is also in the original flavor of Oxbow Critical Care. A quick check of some of my rabbit resources didn't even mention it in the safe herbs sections...more research is in order to get proof.

Randy


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2007)

OH NO!! I got you two confused...you're both lower case letters with a string of numbers afterward...I'm so sorry! :shock:


:embarrassed:


----------



## Runestonez (Nov 6, 2007)

Fennel/Anise is totally safe. We feed it all the time!
Wetry to give the kids 5 different veggies a day. So we switch between that and celery in their veggie bowls!


----------

